# Excellent Words From Dr. Lloyd-Jones



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;BSALwU4rJ8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSALwU4rJ8k[/video]

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

[video=youtube;3Qe8FhwzhkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qe8FhwzhkI&NR=1[/video]


----------



## MW (Feb 15, 2010)

The doctor at his simple, straightforward best!


----------

